# 'Barbaric' Birmingham bus attack by couple using pepper spray



## editor (Feb 6, 2014)

Anyone know these charmers? 

Video here: http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2014/02/06/birmingham-bus-attack-vid_n_4735858.html













> Police have released footage of a "barbaric" seven-minute attack on an innocent bus passenger in Birmingham.
> 
> The shocking video shows a couple brutally assault the passenger after he asked them to stop their two children from throwing sweets at him.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 8, 2014)

What scumbags. I feel sorry for their kids.


----------



## Lorca (Feb 8, 2014)

The lady has now been arrested


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 8, 2014)

Lorca said:


> The lady has now been arrested



Good.


----------



## Geri (Feb 8, 2014)

She ain't no lady.


----------

